# Abbreviations



## DecentGuy59 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'am new here. Could someone please explain to me what all the abbreviations mean. Ea-Pa-om etc. Thanks.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

EA emotional affair
PA physical affair
WW wayward wife
WH wayward husband
BW/BH betrayed wife/husband
BS betrayed spouse
DD discovery day 
OM/OW other man/woman 
AP affair partner 
OMW/OWH other man's wife/other woman's husband
POSOM piece of sh*it other man 
TT trickle truth

I am sure there are more, but there is just a few to be going in with.


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Here are two more:
STBXH- soon to be ex husband
STBXW- soon to be ex wife


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's a list that I found ... when I started here, I was bloody confused! :scratchhead:

OP: original poster

A: affair
AFAIK: as far as I know
BIL: brother in law
BS: betrayed spouse
BS: bull****
BTW: by the way
D: divorce
D: daughter
D-day: Discovery day
DIL: Daughter in law
EA: Emotional affair
EMA: extramarital affair
FAQ: frequently answered questions
FAQ: frequently asked questions
FIL: father in law
FWIW: for what its worth
FYI: for your information
H: husband
HINO: husband in name only
HS: hurt spouse
IAE: in any event
ICHWT: I could have written that
IM: instant message
IMHO: in my humble opinion
IOW: in other words
LOL: laughing out loud
LOL: lots of laughs
LMAO: laughing my ass off
MIL: mother in law
MLC: midlife crisis
MM: married man
MW: married woman
NC: No Contact
OC: Other Child
OG: other guy
OM: other man
ONS: one night stand
OP: other person
OW: other woman
PA: Physical affair
PM: private message
POV: point of view
ROFLMAO: Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
ROTFLMAO: Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off
SAHM: Stay at home mom
SIL: sister in law
SO: Significant other
STBX: Soon to be ex.
STBXH: STBX-husband
STBXW: STBX-wife
TMI: Too much information
US: unfaithful spouse
W: wife
WINO: wife in name only
WS: wayward spouse
WTF: what the ****
WTH: what the hell
WTG: way to go
ZOUNDS: zounds


----------



## DecentGuy59 (Apr 27, 2013)

PastOM, may i ask what happened to reform you. Cause i gotta tell ya, as misguided as it is, he owes me nothing, i would LOVE to have a few minutes alone with my wifes new friend. He may be bigger, badder, whatever, i dont know, never met him, but he aint superman and a good old fashioned man to man @ss whippin sounds like something i could wrap my fist around right now. Even if he got the better of me, those couple a shots would be worth every tooth.


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

DecentGuy59 said:


> PastOM, may i ask what happened to reform you. Cause i gotta tell ya, as misguided as it is, he owes me nothing, i would LOVE to have a few minutes alone with my wifes new friend. He may be bigger, badder, whatever, i dont know, never met him, but he aint superman and a good old fashioned man to man @ss whippin sounds like something i could wrap my fist around right now. Even if he got the better of me, those couple a shots would be worth every tooth.


Yikes!

Sorry that you are going through this bullish!t. From the BSs perspective I am a POSOM (new acronym ... piece of sh!t OM), and from mine, I had a unique set of circumstances that drew me into a very wrong situation. It's all wrong, and everyone in my situation was dealt a crappy, painful hand - especially the BS. 

If the BS in my case wanted to go a few rounds, I would have engaged, if for no other reason to let him blow off steam (and he would have been left standing with all of his teeth). I feel terrible about how my actions must have effected him and his family - absolutely awful. 

I'm not reformed though. I am still in love with his wife. There has been no contact with her, nor will there ever be, but don't be mistaken, I carry two burdens with me everyday. 1) I hate what I did 2) I hate not having the woman of my dreams.

The difference with me and the other OMs that I see here is mainly that I realized that when my xAP was caught, she wanted her family - so that's what I want too. I know that I will fall in love with someone in the future (a lovely single woman) and put this situation, her love and my pain behind me. Problem is, I will always carry the guilt of BSs pain with me, for he will never have the luxury to put it behind him. For that, I am truly sorry to him.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

From the newbie thread:

Welcome TAM CWI newbies- please read this

A = Affair
AP = Affair Partner
BH = Betrayed Husband
BNO = Boys Night Out
BW = Betrayed Wife
BS = Betrayed Spouse
DDay = Discovery Day
DW = Disloyal Wife
DH = Disloyal Husband
DS = Disloyal Spouse
D = Divorce
EA = Emotional Affair
fWW = Former Wayward Wife
fWH = Former Wayward Husband
fWS = Former Wayward Spouse
GNO = Girls Night Out
IC = Individual Counselling
ILYBINILWY = I Love You But I’m Not In Love With You
KISA = Knight In Shining Armor
LS = Loyal Spouse
MC = Marriage Counselling
OM = Other Man
ONS = One Night Stand
OW = Other Woman
OMW = Other Man’s Wife
OSF = Opposite Sex Friend
OWH = Other Woman’s Husband
PA = Physical Affair
R = Reconciliation
SAHM = Stay At Home Mom
SAHD = Stay At Home Dad
STBXH = Soon To Be Ex Husband
STBXW = Soon To Be Ex Wife
TF = Toxic Friend(s)
TT = Trickle Truth
VAR = Voice Activated Recorder
WW = Wayward Wife
WH = Wayward Husband
WS = Wayward Spouse


----------

